# New Adoption :)



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys!

Well my 8Gal community tank is doing well, the water has stayed clear and Perry (my Betta) seems very happy, he follows people around the tank and has his favourtie hang-outs in the tank. The tetras are getting along with him too. And his colour has improved, he's now a violet/lilac purple and gettileng light blue tips on his fins...

anyway, another forum i am a member of had a post from a lady who has to move suddenly overseas. She had 4 bettas that needed homes and found for 2, but still had 2 more... so I adopted one, he is a little over a year old and a blue/black colour. I've got him temporarily in a large critter keeper tank with a live plant (since he was in an unfiltered unheated large bowl in a 24'c apartment) until I can get him a better setup.

His name is Lapis and compared to Perry he is mr Flare Extraordinaire lol... almost constantly looking for attention lol. Today, after 4 days, I found a big bubble nest (at least I think that is what it was) He looks mad at me though coz I changed the water so had to ruin it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you got it away sounds like a bad owner before glad you a good owner got it. http://www.petco.com/N_24_4294951278_30_4294953137/Fish-Tanks-and-Aquariums.aspx http://www.petco.com/shop/searchresults.aspx?Ntt=Mini+aquarium+heater&x=0&y=0


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well actually it seemed an ok setup, since 24 here is more like 25 or 26 since apartments get so hot. I have my heater set but the tank temp is always a bit higher since it's constantly in the mid to high 30's. She changed his water every 2 days so I guess a 5gal bowl is not as bad as it sounds...

Anyway I got him a Lily tank in Japan with a sponge filter and a light, it's a bit smaller than I'd like but bigger than the critter keeper he has now


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does it have a filter, heater, lid. and hiding spots but a lack of filter can be made up for by lots of water changes but you need a lid.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes it has a lid, I know some of them like to jump so made sure to get one. Heater is on order with the shop. It's quite warm here (25'C in the apartment) and he seems quite active in the day, and resting at night, making bubbles earlier tonight so seems he likes the new digs


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad your getting a heater remember bubble nests only mean being alive Betty built a bubble nest and sadly died a day later.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm, posts here led me to believe it meant they are happy. Was worried because I haven't seen Perry make one yet :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

While not true many animals exibit breeding behavoir under many conditions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Several breeders have told me that bubblenests can be a sign of happiness.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really Betty was dieing when she built hers and she is female. I have heard of unhealthy Bettas bubblenesting all the time. In fact it seems like the bad owners on yahoos Bettas bubble nest all the time.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I've known people who had their Bettas in the tiny little cups they are sold in, with very dirty water and unheated, their tails were clamped and they looked very sick, and yet they were still making bubble nests. (This was ages ago, when I was a little girl and into my teens) I would venture to say that those fish weren't happy in those conditions, but there were bubble nests in there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed. To me it kind of seems like healthy Bettas are less frequant bubble nesters. Maybe because in the wild bad conditions improve so they prepare. I read about a loach that was left in a thing of water for a year no food or water changes. At the end it was ready to breed.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well just an update on Lapis (as he is named) he seems to have settled in, we have him on the side table next to the sofa and he likes to swim and watch us when we sit there. He's been flaring at me quite a bit and his coulour has come back up. 

Had to go unexpectedly away for 5 days, so he got fed but no water change in that time, I was a little worried about him but he was super fine when I got back. I think the tank ycled quite quick since I had a statue from my original tank in there. 

Since I am home for the next 5 days I am thinking of moving him into my bedroom for that time so he feels a bit more with company... or do you thin kthat would stress him out?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Unless he is stressed right now, I wouldn't worry about moving him, but if you are going to be moving him back and forth I probably would just keep him where he is.

And the other posters are right, betta's bubble nest in many conditions, but if yours is active then it generally he means he is happy. I have a Vt that will make one after every water change and a perfectly happy and healthy CT that I've only ever seen make one without help, so I wouldn't put too much investment into thinking that if they have to make on to be happy


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a long thread about this subject a few months ago. Apparently building nests is just an instinct driven activity, the need to breed as it were. Even dying fish feel the need to perpetuate the species so they build. Healthy fish build. Maybe only the sexually frigid don't build :lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

FlyingFish47 said:


> Hmmm, posts here led me to believe it meant they are happy. Was worried because I haven't seen Perry make one yet :/


Building a bubble nest , is a sign of maturity, for mating purposes;-) Females will do this too:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's me thread on the nests, not really popular but eh.. It's fact. (;
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112600


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Here's me thread on the nests, not really popular but eh.. It's fact. (;
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112600


Yup.:lol: Anyways, good luck with the new fish! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was the first liter on your thread Lebron.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Does make sense since Lapis is around 1.5yrs old & Perry just a young one. Not sure of his actual age, didn't't think to ask to be honest. I noticed Lapis hiding a bit today but as soon as I sat near him he'd start swimming and flaring, so I hope that means he's ok. Former owner said flaring for him equals good mood...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Flaring is an instinct. And one point five years is young not old Carter is two this summer and is reverse aging. LOL.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

I meant compared to each other, then yes 1.5 is a lot older (and bigger) compared to Perry.

Bit of a problem. Sometime early this morning Lapis' filter stopped working. I've tried everything (different power point/adaptor etc) but can't get it happening. I have to leave ona work trip tomorrow and while flatmate has instructions I'd like to have at least *something* in his tank. It had cycled so I worry if the bacteria die off then the tank will crash. I do have small sponge filter, do you think it will be enough to get by until I'm back?

She can look n and change his water if necessary. I'll be gone 5 full days. Change water before I leave and as soon as I get back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you take the little thing that spins off and clean it?


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

The impeller? Yes, I tried but it's inside the filter and I can't see any way to open it without breaking it. Got a sponge filter in there for now, along with some stuff from the other tank to encourage the bacteria to colonise in there... fingers crossed...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The suction tube?


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

It doesn't have one of those. It's a very simple filter. For now, I have the sponge filter in. I was torn between having it, since it makes alot of bubbles and Lapis doesn't like those, or not having it and risking the junk to build up over 5 days. I've been watching him and he seems ok with it now, cruising around.

On the other hand, if I knew 5 days without a water change wasn't going to kill him, I'd prefer to leave the bubbles off to keep it calmer. But, my gut tells me to have at least some kind of filter going...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am talking about the tube that leads to the filter were the queries put in the filter.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, I checked every opening/tube/place where water flows through and couldn't find anything. SO for now, sponge filter. Lapis is acting normally now so I think he's okay with the arrangement.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably inside then.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

depending on how many tetras you had you probably would have been fine without the filter for 5 days seeing as its an 8 gallon tank, but you have a much better chance of not needing to cycle your tank again with the sponge filter in there for now.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

CB.. You cannot make your BELIEFS a fact.. Bubblenesting is one thing we might not be able to prove. so you have to state it as an opinion not a fact..


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Aemaki, I managed to pick up a filter on my trip to replace the other one if I can't fix it. Is a bit smaller so will give him more room for swimming and I think less current than that one that was in there. The one I bought is a Hagen Elite Mini. Oops I should have mentioned the tank concerned is my temp Betta tank for my rescue/adoption, Lapis. It's about 2G, hoping to upgrade it soon


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You will be fine. The Hagen mini elites are very good ones to have I hear. Goodluck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> CB.. You cannot make your BELIEFS a fact.. Bubblenesting is one thing we might not be able to prove. so you have to state it as an opinion not a fact..


 There was an entire thread on it. Many Bettas in bad conditions Bubblenest.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Update!*

So I got called unexpectedly for an 8 days trip, I was worried about Lapis surviving with only the sponge filter, but he did great. Tank was a little gross, but not too bad. Gave him a water change, then left the filter media from the Hagen floating in his tank for about 3 days or so, to give it a chance to pick up some beneficial bacteria.

Installed the Hagen Mini, and he HATES it. Flow is way too strong for him, even on the lowest setting. It throws him around the tank. Perry would probably love it (he always rides the filter stream) but I couldn't use it for Lapis. I tried putting a piece of sponge over the end, but it just made the water come out of the aeration pipe (too blocked at the outlet I guess) Anyone done this successfully, and what did you use?

So far the sponge filter seems to be keeping things under control, so I don't want to mess with a good thing, but I'm guessing a 'proper' filter might be better? Do any of you just use sponges in your smaller tanks? (1-2Gal)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I installed a sponge filter in my sisters 3 gallon.


----------

